# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Tiling Over Pebblecrete

## Commando

Hi  
We are just about to enclose our back patio and the floor has a pebblecrete finish on it.  
We would like to tile over the pebblecrete and are wondering is it better to remove the pebblecrete (big job) or can it be tiled straight over.  
There are also two expansion joints in the pebblecrete about 3m appart, do these have to come through the tile layer as well. 
Thanks
Craig.

----------


## Nutta

Maybe a bit late but i'd think it be best to remove the pebblecrete, if not and if its stable at least grind the top to roughen it up a bit, also new expansion joints should be cut into the tiles{thin blade} above the existing joints, i would imagine, either way, good luck! :Smilie:

----------

